# vB hacks all over the place; great board



## Oldedit (Apr 9, 2006)

As a vBulletin owner and administrator, I've got to say this is one of the best vB boards I've seen. Looks great, good organization, and the hacks!

What hacks are you using for the ads---Google and proprietary? Where did you get them?

How did you setup the VIP link next to the user's name at the top of the board? How's the VIP response, if I might ask?

Do you have to reinstall the hacks everytime vB is up graded?

I run a 100 gb mps on Verio and currently use 24% of capacity for 2 web sites plus Shopsite.

Do you do consulting, hacking on vB?


----------

